# Guppies for oscar?



## fishEH (Sep 15, 2008)

I have temporarily housed my O in my 75 gallon tank which contains 1 painted turtle. The Turt is about the same size as my O. I usually keep about 6 small guppies in the tank for my turt and they last him about a month when he was alone. I recently bought 6 guppies on a Friday and then noticed they were ALL gone by Sunday. I can only attribute this to my O. 
Are guppies ok for O's. 6 in that short a time span seems like it wouldn't be good.


----------



## Big Vine (Feb 26, 2007)

The main concern is the introduction of disease from store-bought feeders.
If you want a regular, safe supply of guppies to use as feeders for your oscar and turtle, I'd get a separate tank full of them and breed your own. Also, I'd probably limit the live feeder-guppy offerings to once a week, max. Guppies are fine for your oscar just as long as they are disease-free and not offered in excess.
BV


----------



## fishEH (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks. I am actually planning on setting a tanks for breeding feeder guppies. I never occured to me that if I put 6 guppies in the tank my O would gorge himself on them until they were gone. Kinda like a dog. 6 guppies would last my turtle about a month. Kinda like a cat.


----------



## Eriefish (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh yah, I have had oscars eat mutliple feed fish at a time and have a few tails sticking out so they couldnt close they mouth. But like previously stated watch your how often you give feeder fish as they can be diseased. Easier to buy pellets, frozen food or even if you want to supplement with fish buy fresh from the market and give pieces that way. Snails are also a fun treat if your Oscar knows what to do with them lol. My used to grab them from the glass crack the shell which you could hear and spit out the shell pieces.


----------



## mary Thornton (Nov 12, 2008)

*Eriefish*
i was wondering what kind of fresh fish can i give to my oscar?


----------

